# Pigeon cant walk



## Paso824 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hello to all Im brand new! I have 2 white homeing pigeons, got them from a friend that didnt want them being an animal lover I took them the problem being is that they have been laying eggs but the babies keep haing trouble and dieing or they gro to a point then die. This time one was doing well starting to eat and has all its feathers. I went out today and the bird cant walk. It moves by flapping its feathers kinda like walking with its wings.. I really love it. I noticed it had no food in its crop so I fed it some food and gave it water I know have it in a box keeping it warm. Is ther a reason the birds are having so much trouble? Are the parents making poor babies. Like I said I just wanted a few birds but I cant seem to have any babies that are in good health. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Paso824,

welcome to Pigeon-Talk. Sorry to hear the babies don't make it.
There could be several reason they die. One of them is paratyphoid (salmonella infection). The adults may be fine and showing no symptoms, but it is hard on the babies.
If you could take the little one to a vet and have him tested, then give him a course of antibiotics, that should cure him, in case it is not late already. The parents should also be treated before they have any other eggs. If they lay eggs, you can remove them the first two day after laying.
This only one reason the babies die.
If all your birds are living together I would treat them all.

Another reason could be E.coli. This also can be treated with antibiotics.

If you cannot take the little one to a vet right away, start him on Baytril, if you have, put him on a heating pad set on low with a towel on top of it (the heating pad), keep him well hydrated and fed.

Those are most common reason of the babies dying.

Good luck, hope this little one makes.

Reti


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Little George had that same problem*

Both his legs were paralyzed. At first I thought it was because he had got tangled up in the air conditioning system out back, but after having him for a few days he didn't have any kind of trauma or bloody places or any sign of injury. So I tried some of the meds, but no change, then finally after about two weeks I was told that it can be caused by a lack of calcium when they are young. So I tried mixing in liquid calcium from the health food store in his water. But it was too late, and while he did get a little movement back he could never stand up or walk. I wish I had known about the calcium thing sooner I might have saved him. He finally just died one night on my lap while we were watching TV. You might try a little calcium in his water if the meds don't work. If your guy can't stand you will have to keep his butt washed or he will get sick for sure.

NAB 

http://nabshouse.20megsfree.com.20megsfree.com/photo4.html


----------



## Paso824 (Jan 26, 2006)

Where do I get calcium I live in a rural area of California.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*You want to try the meds first*

If he does have what Reti is talking about you want to try the meds first, vet should have that stuff. I got the liquid calcium at a health food store - it's not cheap though, I think it was about $20 bucks for a small bottle I used one drop in a quart of water. I'd try the meds from the vet first. Might ask at the local feedstore you might get meds and liquid calcium there. Good luck with the little fellow I hope he makes it. Like Reti said keep him watered, fed and warm.

NAB


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It's another one of those instances where you have to be careful. If you give him the Baytril, you should not give the calcium because the calcium binds or chelates the Baytril.

Pidgey


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Pidgey said:


> It's another one of those instances where you have to be careful. If you give him the Baytril, you should not give the calcium because the calcium binds or chelates the Baytril.
> 
> Pidgey


What you can do is give first the calcium, before starting the Baytril. If it is calcium deficiency there should be an inprovement right away. If that doesn't work then start the Baytril a few hours later.

Reti


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Paso824 said:


> Where do I get calcium I live in a rural area of California.


Hi Paso824,

Here's a link to the pigeon supply houses:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9455

You can also get liquid calcium from these supply houses in addition
to the health food stores. It may be easier for you to use the the 
links if you're in a rural area.

fp


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Reti is right, Baytril can inhibit bone development in growing animals so you have to be fairly certain about what you are treating before risking it on a squab. As they need tests to establish whether it is paratyphoid there is nothing to be lost by giving calcium supplements immediately. 

There are a couple of wild doves near my office that invariably produce fledgelings that have paralysed legs, sometimes they have feathering problems too . They always respond very quickly to the liquid calcium treatment and have all made a complete recovery.

Cynthia


----------



## Paso824 (Jan 26, 2006)

Thank you all for the help but the bird died


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear that. Stay on this site though if you are looking for good information about pigeons in the future. I know you are trying to raise some babies that will succeed and survive. The moderators and many of the guests here have a wealth of knowledge and there are so many personal experiences and insights that might be passed on to help and assist you with your future brood. God Bless,

Cameron


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2006)

im sorry to hear your baby died. you might want to consider giving the parents a good calcium supplement before they go back to laying. also, check to make sure they are getting the proper diet. i also agree with getting both parents checked out by a vet. the parents could very well harbor an illness that isnt making them sick, but could be transferred to the eggs/chicks. also, the strain of egg laying and raising young could cause any illnesses to show up even for the parents. a vet check and tests can rule out this possibility.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I am so sorry to hear about the babies.

Please do take the parents to the vet to get an accurate diagnosis and get them treated as well as all your other birds.

Also, innoculate your birds for PMV, Paratyphoid, and Pox. Make sure they get proper nutrition including calcium cakes, and such.


A little prevention will save you alot of sorrow and heartache.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry. 

It might be a good idea to have a necropsy done on the dead baby, although it is upsetting to do that they are often much more revealing than tests on live birds and could prevent a lot of future heartache.

Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am very sorry the little one didn't make it.
I don't think you should let this pair breed until you find out what is wrong with them.

Reti


----------

